# The Best forum's for the kids



## jimmysmum (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

Im new, just registered today, can anyone reccomend a good childrens diabetes forum for my son to go on please, hes 11 and was diagnosed type 1 only 3 weeks ago i think it'll benefit him to talk to other kids.

Thank you in advance  

Paula xx


----------



## am64 (Nov 29, 2009)

if there isnt such a thing could we start one here? the number of threads from parents of D teenagers and young adults (!) this is such a good forum im sure it would work


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2009)

Most of the ordinary forums don't really cater for children as they need extra monitoring to make sure the kids stay safe. There is a JDRF site for under 13s at http://www.t1kids.org.uk/ Their main forums are for over 13s. JDRF are extremely well-respected and doing all they can to fnd a cure!


----------



## aymes (Nov 29, 2009)

There was some talk about that a while back, a forum member had some communication with duk about it. The main stumbling block with such a thing is safeguarding and moderation issues, it's quite a lot of liability for whatever person/organisation to take on. That's not to say it can't be done, but it is trickier than starting an adult forum.


----------



## am64 (Nov 29, 2009)

understand... i was the librarian in school a few years back and all the parent volunteers had to be checked aswell ... quite costly...


----------



## aymes (Nov 29, 2009)

Not a forum but I know the below site has been mentioned a few times as being good for younger diabetics 

http://nickssimplewins.com/


----------



## am64 (Nov 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Most of the ordinary forums don't really cater for children as they need extra monitoring to make sure the kids stay safe. There is a JDRF site for under 13s at http://kids.jdrf.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=penpals.home Their main forums are for over 13s. JDRF are extremely well-respected and doing all they can to fnd a cure!



is this a mainly usa site north ?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 29, 2009)

am64 said:


> is this a mainly usa site north ?



Gah! Yes! This is the UK one: http://www.t1kids.org.uk/

I'll change the previous post.


----------



## am64 (Nov 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Gah! Yes! This is the UK one: http://www.t1kids.org.uk/
> 
> I'll change the previous post.



thanks northe ...obviously only being a kid in spirit these days i cant join..but will have a little peek...just glad there is such a thing


----------



## am64 (Nov 29, 2009)

doesn't look like its got a forum ? seems to have blogs and a wall but no instant chat/forum...or have i missed it?


----------



## Patricia (Nov 30, 2009)

I think duk is trying to sort something out with a forum, but they are being a bit slow with it -- my son was involved with some of the initial focus group stuff...


----------



## Caroline (Nov 30, 2009)

A forum for the kids would be brilliant, although would need strict policing. 

I know there are issues around keeping children and young people safe. At work some members of staff are involved in going into schools local to work to help with things like reading. Although everyone had a criminal records beraux check to come work here, extrs CRB checks are needed to allow them into schools, and before we were allowed to care for Matthew on a full time basis all of us needed CRB checks. 

As far as I know anyone who does anything with or for children they are not related to and are over the age of 16 has to hve a CRB check done.


----------



## am64 (Nov 30, 2009)

i would be happy to do research into how to set this up if there was enough support to run it?


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 30, 2009)

www.childrenwithdiabetes.com is another US site but has forums for children and teenagers which is quite active


----------



## jimmysmum (Nov 30, 2009)

I can understand the safety issues without a doubt, so many weirdos in the world.

The childrenwithdiabetes one actually looks quite goos and it has a UK kids section. I also posted on the DUK Facebook page a couple of days ago and one mum has a child same age as Jim and they both have facebook pages and are adding us, which is really nice, my son was very pleased when i told him.
He has 2 girls in his school who also have type 1 (not in his year group, they are younger) and they pass eachother in the office (while testing/injecting etc) but he had never spoken to them until today when he asked one of them how long she had had diabetes for and she said she was 2, he came home saying how awfull that must have been. It must help them to talk to other kids alike.

Thank you for all your replies xx


----------



## katie (Nov 30, 2009)

I started making one but got a bit scared about being responsible for the kid's safety.  If anyone has any ideas about how it could be made safer, let me know!

(Sorry Patricia for going quiet about it, I got caught up with other things!).


----------

